# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Nothing Like Midwest Weather..

## NeGlassesGirl27

Nebraska (And other states) are in our 1st Tornado Watch of the year. It's almost 80 degrees here today...40 some degrees tomorrow...30's and snow by the weekend. 

Can you say Spring weather in the Midwest has schizophrenia?? :bbg: :bbg:

----------


## WFruit

We're due snow for the rest of the week.....

There's a saying for Rochester: We have two seasons, Winter and 4th of July Weekend.....

----------


## optilady1

Come to connecticut my friend.  For the next month we will have all four seasons in each day.  It's awful on the nose.

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

People are just itching for it to storm hardcore here. They're crazy...I *H A T E* storms and when the "T" word is mentioned ohhh lord!  :Nerd:   :Nerd:

----------


## Jacqui

Rain, hail, wind, thunder, lightning (NO tornados). Supposed to turn to snow tonight or early tomorrow. The idea of an extended trip to Tahiti is entering my mind again. 

Parts of the Dakotas are expecting 18 - 24 inches of snow with blowing and drifting :( :(

----------


## uncut

I guess we have it pretty *easy* up here............. 9 months of winter and 3 months of tough sledding!!!

----------


## Jacqui

> I guess we have it pretty *easy* up here............. 9 months of winter and 3 months of tough sledding!!!


I thought the only two seasons you have are winter and mosquito.

----------


## Mizikal

I love spring in the mid-west. Usually good weather with an occasional storm.

----------


## Jubilee

yeah.. imagine my surprise when going to lunch today, it was snowing!

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

It snowed here a few days last week, in fact, it snowed literally all day on Saturday. The funny part was, it didn't stick to the ground so it was like a waste of snow hehe :bbg:

----------


## WFruit

It's snowing now.....

----------


## Striderswife

The joke in Oklahoma: if you don't like the weather, just wait a minute!!

I love a good storm; I think I sleep best when it's storming.  In all my life that I've lived in OK, I've never seen a tornado, either.  But I love a thunderstorm.  :)

----------


## chip anderson

Wish ya'll would keep that stuff up there, it's been unseasonally cool here the last few days, highs in the mid '50's.
Heard a few talking head/state politicians say it was due to budget cuts.  We can't afford Spring, will go from this to 105 in a short time.

Chip

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

People are complaining that it's been in the 40's in Nebraska. They're the same people who will complain when it's 100 degrees with 100% humidity in the Summer!

----------


## Mizikal

We had our first spring storm last night.Complete with high winds, thunder , lighting and hail.

----------


## icmor

> We're due snow for the rest of the week.....
> 
> There's a saying for Rochester: We have two seasons, Winter and 4th of July Weekend.....


You know you're from Michigan if you know the 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road construction!

----------


## finefocus

Took the ferry to the City on Saturday; 68, sunny, refreshing breeze off the ocean, big fluffy clouds, visibility about a jillion miles, gulls and pelicans very happy with the fishing.
I feel very left out.

----------


## k12311997

> Took the ferry to the City on Saturday; 68, sunny, refreshing breeze off the ocean, big fluffy clouds, visibility about a jillion miles, gulls and pelicans very happy with the fishing.
> I feel very left out.


anyone want to road trip and give finefocus a wedgie.

----------


## WFruit

It's snowing again here.  I say "again" because it snowed yesterday too.....

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

Needless to say, all over the country, it's been really crazy weather. 

Last night, my fiance and I had our heater on because it was about 30 degrees out..yet it was lighting, thundering and raining with 30 MPH winds.

----------


## chip anderson

Actually down heah, we wish Oklahoma would take thier tornados back.  We have had enough of sharing.

Chip

----------


## optilady1

I just used our last bag of pellets, and hope to not have to use them again until the fall.  Also thankful to not be in a tornado area.  Praying for all those who where hit this past weekend.

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

I am just wondering when we (in Nebraska) will start seeing *SPRING* temperatures. I feel like I live in Seattle with all the damp, dreary, windy, chilly, rainy weather! My lilies aren't liking this weather :(

----------


## uncut

Got a parka to match your wedding dress.......and a touque, EH?:D

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

> Got a parka to match your wedding dress.......and a touque, EH?:D


Well I checked the 10 day forecast and as of right NOW it's supposed to be 70 and sunny. Cross your fingers it will stay 70 and sunny! Although I am sure it will change 56 times between now and then. Hopefully, my mom will have a talk with the big man upstairs and tell him it needs to be beautiful out for her daughter's wedding. :bbg: :bbg:

----------


## uncut

Well, just in case you might want to invest in some hot winter wear(my wife's faves) a link:

http://www.lundstrom.ca/FallWinter10...&ypos=-2138.95 

ENJOY!

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

Now it says 65 and showers for April 30th. BOOOOOOOO!! :angry:

I can only hope since it's gone from sunny, to partly sunny, to mostly cloudy, to showers, that it will go back to sunny :bbg:

----------

